# The Pointer Place...



## BIGSP (Sep 16, 2004)

Merimac said:


> Ah yes Blackhawk. The Setter pointer. Actually I am with you on this. That is the blood I would be looking at if I end up with one. I do also like the Fun seekers rebel dogs I saw last week.


Who us that fun seeker out of? I'm still new to the pointer game and have a lot to learn.


----------



## Mr. Botek (Mar 15, 2011)

I posted this earlier this summer.
This is Brumy on point with Jit standing around. This was his first time seeing another dog on point, he didn't back, but didn't bust either.


----------



## FindTheBird (Dec 18, 2004)

Mr. Botek said:


> I posted this earlier this summer.
> This is Brumy on point with Jit standing around. This was his first time seeing another dog on point, he didn't back, but didn't bust either.


Love the head tilt! Nice dogs Dean.


----------



## FindTheBird (Dec 18, 2004)

Just picked-up Lady's trophy from her Lake States Amateur win a couple weeks ago. 
I should explain the Brittany on top before getting questions about it: this trial was initiated to memorialize and honor a nice young gentleman, Brittany owner and grouse trialer named Mike Grostic who died tragically in an accident a number of years ago leaving a wife and young children. 
We missed getting a picture of Lady with it at the trial because the previous winner forgot to bring it with him. I noticed that the last six dogs on the plaque were all champions--maybe that bids well for little Lady girl

On a related note (literally)For you guys who know Rock, I just heard from Bruce that he just missed getting a piece of a very big shooting dog stake, the Montana Open Shooting Dog Championship. 
Rock broke away at about 95 degrees, stood through a 15 bird sharptail find then a single and finally another 20-25 bird sharptail find at 54 minutes (he also had an additional single that the judges missed). He faded in the heat the last 5 minutes but was still pushing it. Bruce felt Rock had runner-up and had a bunch of inquiries about him just after that brace. I always knew that dog had a big pair!


----------



## 2ESRGR8 (Dec 16, 2004)

Great run Rocky boy !


----------



## BIGSP (Sep 16, 2004)

Very solid group of dogs and handlers at that championship. It won't take long and Bruce will there. It's tough when kinkelar is running a dozen or so dogs in that championship.


----------



## FindTheBird (Dec 18, 2004)

BIGSP said:


> Very solid group of dogs and handlers at that championship. It won't take long and Bruce will there. It's tough when kinkelar is running a dozen or so dogs in that championship.


True. Kinkelar had 11 and Bruce at 10 in this one. I was totally focused on Rock's performance during the conversation, but I don't recall him saying that Kinkelar got a piece of it.


----------



## BIGSP (Sep 16, 2004)

FindTheBird said:


> True. Kinkelar had 11 and Bruce at 10 in this one. I was totally focused on Rock's performance during the conversation, but I don't recall him saying that Kinkelar got a piece of it.


How much longer is Bruce going to be out west?


----------



## FindTheBird (Dec 18, 2004)

BIGSP said:


> How much longer is Bruce going to be out west?


Just a few days. The Wisconsin Prairie Chicken Championship is happening shortly.


----------



## Birdsonthebrain (Nov 3, 2009)

Way to go Rock! Dang....how many birds do you have to find?


----------



## TimBuckTwo (Jan 3, 2009)

I'm curious how good of a living it is being a pro trainer with a string of dogs traveling around the country trialing. It sounds like an awesome job but I'm sure there is a million things I don't have a clue about. I would be willing to bet that its a "for the love of the game" situation more so than for monetary value.


----------



## FindTheBird (Dec 18, 2004)

Birdsonthebrain said:


> Way to go Rock! Dang....how many birds do you have to find?


Tell me about it!



TimBuckTwo said:


> I'm curious how good of a living it is being a pro trainer with a string of dogs traveling around the country trialing. It sounds like an awesome job but I'm sure there is a million things I don't have a clue about. I would be willing to bet that its a "for the love of the game" situation more so than for monetary value.


Tim, you've got it exactly right. I liken it to being a livestock farmer/rancher who not only has to care for his livestock, but train them and compete with them as well. Most pros are part-timers and work with smaller strings which might not be too bad, but the full-timers who run a national circuit really earn their money and their success.


----------



## GSPJAKE (Nov 23, 2007)

FindTheBird said:


> Just picked-up Lady's trophy from her Lake States Amateur win a couple weeks ago.
> I should explain the Brittany on top before getting questions about it: this trial was initiated to memorialize and honor a nice young gentleman, Brittany owner and grouse trialer named Mike Grostic who died tragically in an accident a number of years ago leaving a wife and young children.
> We missed getting a picture of Lady with it at the trial because the previous winner forgot to bring it with him. I noticed that the last six dogs on the plaque were all champions--maybe that bids well for little Lady girl
> 
> ...


 Nice Mike, Rock is the Dog that first put a pointer into my mind. I remember when I first started going to trials, and was thinking that my dog could compete with these dogs it was a AF trial. Then Bruce lined Rock up in a Brace and I walked it. I was amazed at the Power and Speed that dog showed and the ability to chew up ground. I knew then that wasn't going to work for my dog. fast forward 3 years later and I have a pointer on the way!


----------



## Hevi (May 18, 2004)

GSPJAKE said:


> I was amazed at the Power and Speed that dog showed and the ability to chew up ground. I knew then that wasn't going to work for my dog. fast forward 3 years later and I have a pointer on the way!


Having the opportunity to have lived about 10 minutes from Bruce, I got to see some awesome dogs run. I didn't even know dogs like that existed. Dogs like Rudy, Guy Be Gone, Pepper Ann, Jazz, Riddlin, and the like were around when I still lived up there. To say they were impressive would be an understatement.

I remember being in Kentucky and Bruce put Jazz and Pepper Ann down together. Those bitches set the grass on fire. That was my initial taste of seeing dogs with power eat wide open cover. I'll never forget that as long as I live. Dan Ross saw the awestruck smile on my face and just laughed.


----------



## FindTheBird (Dec 18, 2004)

FindTheBird said:


> True. Kinkelar had 11 and Bruce at 10 in this one. I was totally focused on Rock's performance during the conversation, but I don't recall him saying that Kinkelar got a piece of it.


Just saw the results: SK did NOT get a piece of it. 

Winner: Touchs Match Point, Austin Turley owner/handler
R-U: Wards Dan Hawk, Ron Ward, owner, Jason Williams, handler.


----------



## 2ESRGR8 (Dec 16, 2004)

Hevi said:


> I remember being in Kentucky and Bruce put Jazz and Pepper Ann down together. Those bitches set the grass on fire. That was my initial taste of seeing dogs with power eat wide open cover. I'll never forget that as long as I live. Dan Ross saw the awestruck smile on my face and just laughed.


Jasmine could lay it down.


----------



## Jakezilla (Sep 1, 2013)

Hey guys,

Liking all the pointer love over here. Some of you will know me from Gladwin. I am Echo's owner from across the river.

Sounds like Rock is getting it done. I always liked him.


----------



## FindTheBird (Dec 18, 2004)

Jakezilla said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> Liking all the pointer love over here. Some of you will know me from Gladwin. I am Echo's owner from across the river.
> 
> Sounds like Rock is getting it done. I always liked him.


...and I've always liked Echo! Good to hear from you Eric-missed you at the Summer trials.
Are you coming to the Region 4 CH this month? I'll probably be there with Lady. I think Bruce will be out of town with Rock.


----------



## FindTheBird (Dec 18, 2004)

2ESRGR8 said:


> Jasmine could lay it down.


Pepper Ann could too. I scouted her at the Amateur National Grouse Championship a few years ago. I remember her bumping into a downed limb that was about 10-12 feet long then driving forward and turning that damned thing sideways--what a picture of drive and power, especially for a female.


----------



## Jakezilla (Sep 1, 2013)

FindTheBird said:


> ...and I've always liked Echo! Good to hear from you Eric-missed you at the Summer trials.
> Are you coming to the Region 4 CH this month? I'll probably be there with Lady. I think Bruce will be out of town with Rock.


I am out on a job right now and won't make it back for the region 4 but will make most of the Gladwin trials this fall.


----------



## Hevi (May 18, 2004)

Mr. Botek said:


> Pointer pups are to drywall as sandblasters are to rust.


Please explain to the class how this was the dogs fault and not yours. Insert stupid smiley here to show sarcasm.


----------



## Mr. Botek (Mar 15, 2011)

Paraphrasing from the movie "The Rock", I've walked into the wrong room.


----------



## Mr. Botek (Mar 15, 2011)

Hevi said:


> Please explain to the class how this was the dogs fault and not yours. Insert stupid smiley here to show sarcasm.


My apologies.


----------



## Hevi (May 18, 2004)

Mr. Botek said:


> My apologies.


Please don't apologize to me. I was just rattling your chain.

Botek, where did you get your dog? I feel like I should know this already, but my feeble memory fails frequently.


----------



## Hevi (May 18, 2004)

I'm heading to Maine the weekend of May 17th to check out the dogs at Grey's Outfitting. I've had a lot of conversation with Garret and I'm excited to see what they have. He has a couple breedings that will take place late 2014/early 2015. 

I still love my Michigan dogs and do not have my last one, but I'm going to bring a female home from out of town to mix it up a little bit.

Garret is also a fishing guide, so we're going to float the Kennebec and fish brook trout and landlocked salmon for a couple of days.


----------



## colvinch (May 7, 2008)

Looks like I'm in the market for another pointer, does anyone know of any young EP around, looking for a black and white male but that is not a deal breaker just have always loved the color patterns and been my main colors for all of my animals. I looked at Hifive and he has a couple but aren't of the B/W variety. Not against a rescue or relo of a dog but want to start with a pup/young dog. Thanks

Chris


----------



## BIGSP (Sep 16, 2004)

colvinch said:


> Looks like I'm in the market for another pointer, does anyone know of any young EP around, looking for a black and white male but that is not a deal breaker just have always loved the color patterns and been my main colors for all of my animals. I looked at Hifive and he has a couple but aren't of the B/W variety. Not against a rescue or relo of a dog but want to start with a pup/young dog. Thanks
> 
> Chris


I've gotten 2 from Nitro Kennels in MO. They do a nice job socializing their dogs and I couldn't be happier with them. Tell them what you want and I'm sure they will steer you in the right direction.


----------



## kellyM87 (Oct 23, 2008)

colvinch said:


> Looks like I'm in the market for another pointer, does anyone know of any young EP around, looking for a black and white male but that is not a deal breaker just have always loved the color patterns and been my main colors for all of my animals. I looked at Hifive and he has a couple but aren't of the B/W variety. Not against a rescue or relo of a dog but want to start with a pup/young dog. Thanks
> 
> Chris


Scott Chaffee has this dog for sale. He's a nice dog, I have watched him run a few times. His name is Black Moon, and he has some wins on the coverdog circuit. His dad is multiple CH Autumn Moon.


----------



## colvinch (May 7, 2008)

kellyM87 said:


> Scott Chaffee has this dog for sale. He's a nice dog, I have watched him run a few times. His name is Black Moon, and he has some wins on the coverdog circuit. His dad is multiple CH Autumn Moon.


Do you know how old he is, great looking dog. Pioneer kennels right?


----------



## kellyM87 (Oct 23, 2008)

colvinch said:


> Do you know how old he is, great looking dog. Pioneer kennels right?


He is a first year shooting dog, so about 2.5??? Pioneer Kennels is correct.


----------



## kellyM87 (Oct 23, 2008)

A friend also has this male for sale... 13 months. Was working him for a preserve and the guy ended up backing out of the deal. Not sure of his pedigree.









Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## fish fanatic jr. (Feb 18, 2004)

Seen Black moon run a few times in the woods sure is a classy forward running dog.


----------



## Bonz 54 (Apr 17, 2005)

Hevi said:


> I'm heading to Maine the weekend of May 17th to check out the dogs at Grey's Outfitting. I've had a lot of conversation with Garret and I'm excited to see what they have. He has a couple breedings that will take place late 2014/early 2015.
> 
> I still love my Michigan dogs and do not have my last one, but I'm going to bring a female home from out of town to mix it up a little bit.
> 
> Garret is also a fishing guide, so we're going to float the Kennebec and fish brook trout and landlocked salmon for a couple of days.


OK Matt, I used to think you were a nice guy. Posting this for me to read is just plain mean. Just kidding of course. FRANK


----------



## FindTheBird (Dec 18, 2004)

Here are a few pointer pictures from a couple day's out this week in zone 2:
Suiting-up the old man Major-he'll be 11 in a little over a month and did a nice job on grouse (but terrible on woodcock).









Here's the old man with his old owner and a grouse he pointed:









Lady indulging in a refreshment:









Lady and I after a flush:









...then after the shot (same find)









Lady on point:









...and on point again:









Another trialer stopped by with his dog (front). Glad we were able to get his dog into a bunch of grouse and woodcock that morning because his area has slim-pickings this year.









Some productive cover:









Some more cover:


----------



## Double Gun (Feb 22, 2005)

Finally got a couple of grouse pointed and shot over my Hifive puppy.


----------



## Hevi (May 18, 2004)

Double Gun said:


> Finally got a couple of grouse pointed and shot over my Hifive puppy.
> 
> View attachment 46220


Awesome. Is that one of the Van Max X Chick Flick pups?


----------



## Double Gun (Feb 22, 2005)

Yep




Hevi said:


> Awesome. Is that one of the Van Max X Chick Flick pups?


----------



## Hevi (May 18, 2004)

Very nice.


----------



## Birdsonthebrain (Nov 3, 2009)

Double Gun said:


> Finally got a couple of grouse pointed and shot over my Hifive puppy.
> 
> View attachment 46220


 
Well Done!
Are you holding him under your arm because, you couldn't keep him out of the cover?

My Hi Fives dog barely has time to look for a dead bird then off he goes...always birds to be found


----------



## Double Gun (Feb 22, 2005)

Can't keep her still long enough for a pic. This worked better than holding her on the ground.


----------



## 2ESRGR8 (Dec 16, 2004)

*Buckaroo*


----------



## Blue Briar (Jul 23, 2007)




----------



## Mr. Botek (Mar 15, 2011)

Jit

Sent from my SPH-M820-BST using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## GSPJAKE (Nov 23, 2007)

leave tonight to pick up my new pointer in Kansas! ,Have 3 males to choose from Pics are on the web site Harris Kennels, Duke and Hanna litter, who do you like??


----------



## FindTheBird (Dec 18, 2004)

GSPJAKE said:


> leave tonight to pick up my new pointer in Kansas! ,Have 3 males to choose from Pics are on the web site Harris Kennels, Duke and Hanna litter, who do you like??


Hope it was a good trip Brian and good luck with him. I'd really like to see him after he develops a bit.


----------



## Mr. Botek (Mar 15, 2011)

GSPJAKE said:


> leave tonight to pick up my new pointer in Kansas! ,Have 3 males to choose from Pics are on the web site Harris Kennels, Duke and Hanna litter, who do you like??


Glad to hear you are having a good experience with Harris Kennels. Safe travels. 

Sent from my SPH-M820-BST using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## FindTheBird (Dec 18, 2004)

Just saw that Hard Drive'n Bev died today at about 14. Bev was one of the top grouse champions of all time and a big inspiration (along with HiFive's Wrangler) for myself and others competing with pointers in the grouse woods.


----------



## Steelheadfred (May 4, 2004)

That's a fine looking animal, wonderful confirmation.


----------



## longhaulpointer (Aug 14, 2007)

Back woods said:


> This is Vanna scent pointing planted quail at 8 month old. Photo was taken last month. Vanna was just shipped to us and this was her first time on a bird with us. She is now pointing and holding grouse till the flush and shot.
> 
> Watch out for this one.



I think you might need another collar on that dog.


----------



## Merimac (Jan 17, 2006)

FindTheBird said:


> Just saw that Hard Drive'n Bev died today at about 14. Bev was one of the top grouse champions of all time and a big inspiration (along with HiFive's Wrangler) for myself and others competing with pointers in the grouse woods.


I spent some time with Joe and Bev in North dakota. That was a Great dog.


----------



## WestCoastHunter (Apr 3, 2008)

FindTheBird said:


> Just saw that Hard Drive'n Bev died today at about 14. Bev was one of the top grouse champions of all time and a big inspiration (along with HiFive's Wrangler) for myself and others competing with pointers in the grouse woods.



Dammit Mike, there you go blowing a hole in my cancerous Pointer theory.


----------



## Hevi (May 18, 2004)

That is an impressive animal.


----------



## FindTheBird (Dec 18, 2004)

I got my male back a couple weeks ago and had him out for a short run with a little stop-to-flush & shot play. 
He hung-in fairly tight for running in the open horseback shooting dog and all age circuits for the last year. Too bad he had to squat right in the middle of the video!


----------



## BIGSP (Sep 16, 2004)

Not a great pic of my puppy but here is a grouse my 9 year old shot over her point in the yoop this fall. This is just natural experience. She had a few planted birds the rest has been all wild birds.


----------



## FindTheBird (Dec 18, 2004)

BIGSP said:


> Not a great pic of my puppy but here is a grouse my 9 year old shot over her point in the yoop this fall. This is just natural experience. She had a few planted birds the rest has been all wild birds.
> View attachment 51991


You've created a bird hunting monster Brent!


----------



## FindTheBird (Dec 18, 2004)

FindTheBird said:


> Just saw that Hard Drive'n Bev died today at about 14. Bev was one of the top grouse champions of all time and a big inspiration (along with HiFive's Wrangler) for myself and others competing with pointers in the grouse woods.



A nice tribute on the American Field web site my Chris Mathan:
http://americanfield.villagesoup.com/p/hard-driving-bev-1999-2013/1089062?source=WeeklyHeadlines


----------



## Back woods (Jul 30, 2003)

Just bred Hifive's Sin Again to CH. Miller's Happy Jack.

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------

